# Which Petrol do you use?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Another thread got me thinking, and I couldn't see a similar poll...

So, which fuel do you find makes your car run at its best?


----------



## Totter (Feb 11, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Another thread got me thinking, and I couldn't see a similar poll...
> 
> So, which fuel do you find makes your car run at its best?




Shell Optimax!! I would rather stick with a brand that knows about which aditives are more likly to help than say tescos !!! lol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I started to use Tesco 99 [which is Esso] after reading up on this and other bbs's regarding knock/quality of fuel.
Now I go three tanks of Tesco then one tank of Optimax.

Works for me, but not a choice on the poll.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Optimax

It was mapped on 97ron, but I always run Optimax for added peace of mind


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

MR Optimax all the way especially after the fuel tests in erm Banzai i think


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Please read my thread entitled "Duff Batch of Optimax" - the stuff goes off. 

Unless you ask the forecourt attendant when the last delivery was - you cannot guarantee the octane rating... Which in my mind is very worrying...

Mookstar - can you add a category for Esso Supreme as well?

N.B. I used to swear by Optimax - but now Im going for BP Ultimate as its a proper 97 RON and not some hyped up 95 bullsh1t [like Optimax]


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Luckham said:


> Mookstar - can you add a category for Esso Supreme as well?
> 
> N.B. I used to swear by Optimax - but now Im going for BP Ultimate as its a proper 97 RON and not some hyped up 95 bullsh1t [like Optimax]



Admin will have to add it i'm afraid 

You are the reason i started this thread, i swear by "the max" but i don't do much mileage and am sure its going off before i use it all

mook


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Optimax, as that is readily available where I live but I do use Tesco 99 RON when I get the chance.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I use whatever 97 is available. Not tried Tesco 99 yet.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

I use tesco's 99 and some NF just to be on the safe side


----------



## Viffer (Oct 21, 2005)

Tesco 99 for me, for general poodling about there's no disernable difference between it and other 'supers' other than the price.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Viffer said:


> Tesco 99 for me, for general poodling about there's no disernable difference between it and other 'supers' other than the price.


i thought i read somewhere that Peter on here got much higher EGT's on the Tesco 99??


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Optimax mostly but will use BP Ultimate if I have to.
Weird thing is I generally get 2-3mpg more from BP Ultimate.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Higher EGT on track days or even when on a "normal" run, Mook?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Higher EGT on track days or even when on a "normal" run, Mook?


i'll see if i can find his post...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my bad, it was the good lord himself, Mr Barnes.

can't find the post though

but he said that his EGT went up 40 degrees using Tesco over Ultimate... but i can't recall under what driving conditions

mook


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I use Shell Optimax with a splash of octane booster.

I would like the opportunity to try the Tesco 99, but nowhere sells it locally.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I run std pump fuel. My car is mapped on this old stuff. 

If I want a touch more power, I'll pop the boost up a tad.

I can't justify spending an extra 8% on fuel costs for the sake of a few more HP.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I use optimax, I get it from a busy station and it doesnt stay in the tank long enough to go off.

Mark.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Been using Bp ultimate for nearly 2 years,never had a problem with it.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Just a small point Optimax does leave a red residual through out your fuel system!!!!!!!!! so every once in a while run some fuel system cleaner through to keep your engine sweet or just use BP optima. 
If you doubt me ask some else like Mark at Abbey who pointed this little known fact out to me.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't Abbey use Total as that's what's round the corner there?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

(Posting again as I need to add something, and the Edit button and Post Quick Reply button have never worked for me on this site on any computer I've tried.  )

Optimax generally for me, but the occasional tank of Tesco 99 at the Tesco on the A3 in New Malden just to lift the octane a bit. :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

98oct + octaine boost (sometimes) but always 98octaine


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Optimax cos I can't get Tesco or Esso round here - but I've had variable performance on Optimax from the same garage and I fill up every week (1000 miles a month as a daily driver).

Doesn't Optimax have additives the other high RON's dont?


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

I use optimax with millers cvl turbo.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Use BP Ultimate and Optimax. Mainly BP Ultimate to be honest as there's a BP garage very close to me and closest Shell is a good 10min drive away. 

I too would like a shot at the Tesco 99, but it ain't sold to me locally either.

James.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

R1 Nismo said:


> Just a small point Optimax does leave a red residual through out your fuel system!!!!!!!!! so every once in a while run some fuel system cleaner through to keep your engine sweet or just use BP optima.
> If you doubt me ask some else like Mark at Abbey who pointed this little known fact out to me.


What is "fuel system cleaner"?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> I run std pump fuel. My car is mapped on this old stuff.
> 
> If I want a touch more power, I'll pop the boost up a tad.
> 
> I can't justify spending an extra 8% on fuel costs for the sake of a few more HP.


Are you saying you use 95 ron or just any old SUL?

Personally. I haven't voted. I have always used Optimax, but I think I cought my car detting badly the other day after putting some "fresh" in.

I have never had a problem with Esso SUL so this is my new fuel of choice. Would also consider the Tesco 99.


When I owned a civic type R, I used to put optimax in that and in the end thought screw it and started running 95 ron thinking that there was no noticeable difference. Coming home with the wife in the car from a longer journey - needed some petrol and pulled up at a shell garage. Even though I had been using 95 ron for a good few tanks, through habit, I put in optimax even though I had just been discussing with the wife what a waste of money i though it was (as I am interesting like that you see)

Anyway, I gave it some vtec out of the garage and up the road and I must say, **** me the thing shifted. Like it had a rocket up its ****. 

The moral to me being that fresh optimax is spot on and probably unbeatable, but let it fester for a bit and you could potentially get some costly results.

Esso SUL has always been spot on for me.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Back Home I used, 100ron


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

100 octain shell v-power or if i am stuck 100 octain bp ultimate:smokin:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

the optimax does not even meet UK standards for 97ron

thats why they are not allowed to put "97" on the pump

tesco has "99" on the pump because it conforms to UK standards


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

surely this is best then ??????


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

It scored badly on a magazine test recently but TBH im not sure if those results were faked

i remember the old "splitfire" plug leads giving a 15bhp gain on an old mag test so that shows they do fake these things if there is a buck in it for them

i work very closely with trev of "noswizard nitrous systems" and many mags have offered to fake the tests if he wanted them too, even top gear was up for a fake 1/4 mile test when they used the jag and the only reason that never happened was because he refused it


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A bit of Googling came up with some interesting reading, among which...
http://www.fuelsaving.info/fuels.htm


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

They've started to supply Tesco 99Ron up near me. I've put the last 2 tanks of Tesco 99 rather than Optimax. Doesn't seem to be any loss in performance.

On a recent high speed run in 5th there was no warning lights generated by the PFC whereas occasionally a similar situation with Optimax has resulted in a little det around 6Krpm.

There's virtually no difference in price up here but Tesco is a bit closer to home.


----------



## Rich B (Mar 7, 2005)

tescos and shell are now roughly the same price.. i used to use tescos 97 because there are no shell nearby.. but now i always use shell even tho its around 20mile trip to fill up..
thing is not only is their noticably more power i also get more miles to a tank full.. (more than i lose in treveliing so far to fill up!)


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

my GTR i think is still mapped on jap fuel

i have both Optimax and Tesco 99 available 

what would you guys recommend?

99 is obviously closer to the jap match but optimax is a better fuel

i thinking of running a couple of 99 and couple of optimax


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

scw02102 said:


> my GTR i think is still mapped on jap fuel
> 
> i have both Optimax and Tesco 99 available
> 
> ...


I use Optimax + Octane Booster (full bottle to treat 60 litres) EVERY tank ..
My Optimax doesn't go off and it's rarely stays in the tank for more than 1 week ....:smokin:


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

optimax always, but i tried bp ultimate the other day (not the 102 stuff which i nearly filled up with before seeing the price) .... and i noticed no loss in performace and incredibly got many many many more miles from the tank to my shock and i was ragging the sh*t outa the car. Back on optimax now and its drinking like a bi*ch, i'll try tesco 99 in gallions reach off a406/a13 and then possibly start using bp ulitmate going forward. I suppose every car reacts differently, you just gotta find the right one


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

driverst24 said:


> I use Optimax + Octane Booster (full bottle to treat 60 litres) EVERY tank ..
> My Optimax doesn't go off and it's rarely stays in the tank for more than 1 week ....:smokin:


what octane booster u using mate?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i choose to give my hard earned to mr shell :smokin:


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Optimax for me  Allways used the stuff ever since they brought it out, with only the very occational use of BP Ulitmate if there's no Shell stn nearby when needed.... Usually use the STP complete fuel system cleaner additive every few thousand miles as well to keep the system, err, nice & clean...  

Never had any problems with "off" or "duff" batches of fuel, or anything...


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

scw02102 said:


> what octane booster u using mate?


I use the STP Petrol Boost one... it works with a full 60 litres, i.e. a full tank + Halfords stock + it's 3 point boost.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I always fill up when there's ¼ of a tank left and I alternate between Tesco 99 & Optimax - I am getting 98.x RON + 'scrubbers' + clubcard points in every tank.
BTW the Tesco 99 is by Greenergy & earns clubcard points - if it is an Esso Tesco it's only 97RON & doesn't earn points.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

_Tesco 99 for me cos its more local tho flat spot accelerating in 2nd and 3rd, the others are so far out tho. Germany Eurovision entry...oh dear._


----------



## Rich B (Mar 7, 2005)

if you have a shell within 40miles roundtrip of you may find its still worth travelling to fill up.. for the first time ever ive reached 250miles on a tank and i still have some left! so far thats 30miles more than i get on tescos 98, it definately performs better on the shell and is probably better for my engine too.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

If Tesco selling a 98 fuel at a budget price, then its most likely goin to be a budget fuel... i wouldnt trust it TBH


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

By the way it aint 98 its 99ron Tesco 
Theres a great thread started by Jez in may 2002 headed (octain boosters) and Mycoft goes into great detail as to the legitimacey of boosters, you might wana read. My 33 has 600bhp and i dont get a noticable difference with opti v tesco 99, but i do use 1 in 4 of opti as it is a good cleaner, but from what i remember its to good a cleaner for constant use, especialy as the engine gets older, mine is 10k young so im probably ok  . i know mycroft is an undisirable to some on this forum but he is a wealth of knowledge and i found the above mentioned thread to be very interesting.
theres also another thread called ( optimax the unexpected cause of a big bill ) by James ( oct 2002 ) in which mycroft also lends his ear too. good reading. hope it helps.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Tigerbay said:


> By the way it aint 98 its 99ron Tesco
> Theres a great thread started by Jez in may 2002 headed (octain boosters) and Mycoft goes into great detail as to the legitimacey of boosters, you might wana read. My 33 has 600bhp and i dont get a noticable difference with opti v tesco 99, but i do use 1 in 4 of opti as it is a good cleaner, but from what i remember its to good a cleaner for constant use, especialy as the engine gets older, mine is 10k young so im probably ok  . i know mycroft is an undisirable to some on this forum but he is a wealth of knowledge and i found the above mentioned thread to be very interesting.
> theres also another thread called ( optimax the unexpected cause of a big bill ) by James ( oct 2002 ) in which mycroft also lends his ear too. good reading. hope it helps.


Tigerbay? aint u banned from here for the moment??


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

leggus said:


> Tigerbay? aint u banned from here for the moment??



what are talking about leggus???


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

isnt the std ecu designed to be able to use anything from 91 ron upwards? soemthing like that anyway


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

seriously guys, you should read the threads about fuels and boosters.
( dates and who posted by are a couple of posts above )

and leggus, what are you smoking dude.:banned: moi Banned, dont think so


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Tigerbay said:


> what are talking about leggus???



lol its cos u were biggin Mycroft up so much.. and he got a temp ban (i hope its only temp).. thought u may have been him


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Spoke to a chappy re tesco 99 other day and scs in Peterborough who both said yea its 99 octane but its real low on summert, i cant think what he said now dohhh!!, in simple words they said it was cr*p.....


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

mon?


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

seems like all fuels get a thumbs down some time or another, it would be good to get some knowlegable feedback on whats what when it comes to all the top fuels out there. I for one would love to run my 33 on good fuel, if anyone has stats on fuels, please post them for the love of skylines :bawling:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Of course...this is the GTROC forum! God could have invented the finest petrol known to mankind, installed it in each and everyone of our cars and there would STILL be a debate on the number of milligrams of something or other that is or isn't right for our cars! For the record i use Tesco petrol...because .....er....its round the corner. My car works fine with shell, esso, bp and tesco just the same. It's easy...pull up at forecourt...put super unleaded fuel in..it goes



> Weird thing is I generally get 2-3mpg more from BP Ultimate.


I stopped calculating mpg...it's depressing. I was in a rush and put 20 quid in and was 'amused' to find that, a short blast later, it was holding its hand up for more fuel....

Then again...i didn't but the skyline thinking it was going to be competing with a prius for mpg.....


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Spoke to a chappy re tesco 99 other day and scs in Peterborough who both said yea its 99 octane but its real low on summert, i cant think what he said now dohhh!!, in simple words they said it was cr*p.....





whos scs, what do they say about tesco 99 ? gimme gimme gimee


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Spoke to a chappy re tesco 99 other day and scs in Peterborough who both said yea its 99 octane but its real low on summert, i cant think what he said now dohhh!!, in simple words they said it was cr*p.....


Well, that's sure convinced me. I think it was the obvious technical expertise that did it...

(Tesco petrol is Esso, btw)


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Spoke to a chappy re tesco 99 other day and scs in Peterborough who both said yea its 99 octane but its real low on summert, i cant think what he said now dohhh!!, in simple words they said it was cr*p.....




Hey ,, come on lee, i need more info than this ,, gimee a lead, whos scs n what do they know about fuels. 
Hurry up and come back mycroft, give us some of your input, but dont get yourself banned plz


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

I am trial running some BP Ultimate at the moment.Early signs show that I seem to be gettin better mileage.No power difference though.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Total Super 98.


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Back on the Optimax.Didnt like the Ultimate at all!


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

i didnt like the ultimate either

tesco 99 seems pretty good for me


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

I normally use optimax but I'm finding these days that my car runs even better on Esso SUL so I voted "other"

Sev


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Ill be giving Esso SUL a try next time
Heard it has the most `calorific` value out of all the available fuels.


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone tried the BP Ultimate 102?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

BP102, With a mapping session power was up from approx 635 to 695 atw, now have the map stored on the Vpro for when I feel like splashing out on some 102, have a forecourt not too far from me.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

I really wish I hadnt read this thread now.... I cant decide what fuel to use, Tesco and Shell are literally the same distance apart from where I live


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Thread from the dead!

V-Power all the way, fwiw


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I tend to use either Bp or Esso as the Shell garage is at least 8 miles in the wrong direction!


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

V POWER


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

im going to be tuning for e85 when i get turbos done. 

apparently you can get it in parts of europe which i didnt know. even here where its more common than most places, stations that carry it are few. but its cheap vs premium especially when fuel prices went nuts, e85 stayed the same.


E85 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

Years ago i put half a tank of 95 in my pulsar GTi-R with 2 bottles of octane bosster, with a top mount cooler (warmer) and stock boost it felt as fast as optimax a front mount and 1.2 bar boost , In my GTR i normally only use Optimax but after doing a tank in 35 laps around brands got close to the end of a session, so bought 20 quids worth of texaco super (cos was closer than shell), jumped straight back on to the track and after 4 full throttle laps felt a miss at 5,000 rpm on boost, previously done 50 laps and a tank and half on optimax with completely no problem. On the orad with either fuels no problem noticed but won't use texaco again for track.


----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

METHANOL


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

shell optimax all the way


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Diesel 

R.


----------



## RBPoweredZ32 (Jan 11, 2009)

What is available at the pump where you are all located at? Unfortunately here in the states I can only get 94 at best, most are 93 and california's max is 91. Some stations have 110 (or something similar) at special pumps, but you can not pump it directly into your tank, you have to put it into a gas can then into your tank.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I now import the US 'regular' UL, 83 octane variety. Absolutely no pinking on my Tesco 99 map at 3 bar.....

Seriously though, on holiday in the US at the moment and cant believe the numbers on the fuel pumps. 'Plus' is 85 and 'Premium' is 87 IIRC (WOW!!!). Hats off to the yanks how they can get their cars to run at all with THAT sort of gas.

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## RBPoweredZ32 (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually at most stations "regular" is 87, "premium" is 89, "super" is 93, and Sunoco has 94 as well. I usually just mix in a bit of VP Red to up my octane in the Z32 but I am tuned for the street on 93 octane.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

tweenierob said:


> Diesel
> 
> R.


i thought so by looking at your launches 

kev


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Shell Optimax, I have used it for a couple of years, its a pain on long journeys where you dont know the area or where the nearest shell is, in which case I will find the next best thing, bp ultimate etc.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Rain said:


> Back Home I used, 100ron


Go on rub it in why dony ya!


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

i use normal 95ron...........is that bad??


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

r32SINGH said:


> i use normal 95ron...........is that bad??


for a car that is mapped to 100RON fuel yes. After a while your engine will go "bang"

I use Shell Optimax, but recently my friend said we now have the Tesco 99 stuff (not sure how long they have been selling it TBH) so does anyone know the RON difference between shell & tesco??

Is it like 0.5 RON???


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Could someone explain to me why in Japan they use 100ron and over here we have to make do with a lesser ron rating. Is it simply to do with economics or is there something else to it?


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Whatever super unleaded i can get my hands on  Mainly esso now and again optimax.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

v-power 99.. thats nearest to me..


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

v power(shell optimax), lucky its the nearest one to me and what the car was remapped with. I even drive to the same garage even if i'm off in a different direction maybe a little over the top but only the best for my car. I've noticed its starting to cost a few pence more per litre of late


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

whichever station im passing when i need fuel is where i go, unless i know theres a cheaper one around with better fuel, ie texaco


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

36 liters of toluene, a liter of 2T oil, and top it off with whatever Korean 100RON is handy.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Aral 100 octane, the joys of living in Germany


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

That's only 1 more than Tesco and 2 less than BP Ultimo102,...the joys of living in GB!!
What range of octane is available in Germany?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

they have v power racing 100....everywhere


----------



## AlexRS4 (May 10, 2009)

I use vpower from shell in longwell green in bristol. Not a busy garage if anyone can point me in the direction of a good garage with 99-101 near south bristol with fresh gaz please let mw know.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

AlexRS4 said:


> I use vpower from shell in longwell green in bristol. Not a busy garage if anyone can point me in the direction of a good garage with 99-101 near south bristol with fresh gaz please let mw know.



Mate you should make the short trip up Emersons to the Shell garage there.... its about 2p a litre less. The garage in Longwell is expensive, but not as expensive as the Shell on the Hanham side of the Kingsway.

Also Tesco in Brislington sells their version, although i prefer Optimax


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I use 98 petrol


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

dap_skyline said:


> Hi, I use 98 petrol


Nice thread revival, trying to sell something?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

EKO 100 firstly ...or bp ultimate 100 is my second choice as it's about 10 cents a litre more expensive


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Shell V Power is rated at 107 RON in Hong Kong. And that's the only fuel I will put in my GTR.

Didn't Fifth Gear (many years ago) test all sorts of fuel and came to the conclusion that high performance turbo engines benefit most from a high octane fuel?


----------



## Kisaragi (Mar 10, 2010)

I find Shell give better mileage than the supermarket brand petrols, I got a good 50 miles out of my tank with Shell.

I would try BP if it wasn't so expensive...


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Used to buy vpower all the time


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

vpower is all I can get ..... apparently they don't do the greener higher octane fuel here as the government wouldn't allow the tax subsidies they have in other more reasonable countries


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Shell V-Power run and mapped using it :thumbsup:


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

V Power... never had problems..


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*Tesco as a rule and optimax for long runs*

Hi

I have mainly used Tesco 99 in all my Skylines and have never had a single problem or detting etc.

However if I am goingon a run out of town I use Optimax/V power.

None of my cars have liked BP ultimate and seemed to lose power and det on it!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Mad Maxd said:


> Hi
> 
> I have mainly used Tesco 99 in all my Skylines and have never had a single problem or detting etc.
> 
> ...


BP Ultimate is typically 97RON which is lower than Tesco 99 and V-Power which are both 99RON fuels which is why you experience power loss and det especially if your car has been mapped using the higher octane fuel.

James


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Shell Vmax which is 97Ron. I sometimes run a bit of Redex through the system to clean out the crap as I drive a lot in traffic.


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

I run my R33 GTS-T on Shell V Power because that is what it is mapped to!
I used to use Tesco's best (now Momentum) in my old Stage 1 GTS-T with no problems.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

V-Power for me. I had the car mapped on it and it runs like a trooper on it. The only unfortunate thing is that the fuel in my tank is now 7 weeks old so I'm driving like a granny at the moment trying to burn it off because of the octance creep that occurs with higher octance fuels, gutted!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Although it is not an option.... I'm going to E85. Liquid gold!


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

102 octane! From Arial, or shell V-power racing. Both in Germany! €1.50+ per litre, ouch!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Shell V-Power for me 

E85 would be interesting, unfortunately Austria is still a little behind when it's about that fuel :chairshot


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to use tesco 99 until I got a dodgy tank which gave me high knock levels
V power now


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

mine gets run on 95 ron stuff all the time


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I use optimax/Vpower as there is lot’s of well priced shell garages near me. A mate of mine has a tuned Impreza (347bhp) and say’s his runs like a bag of shit on tesco fuel so I’m going to stick with shell I think


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

total excelium or v-power, both 98


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Vpower, car has been mapped on it so I stick to it, never used anything else


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I use shell V-power, never tried anything else...


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Always Shell V-Power.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I quite like Gull force 10 90% fuel 10% ethanol, its a biofuel type but goes amazing, the old v8 carbys love it, run much better and tune a lot easier.. my old silvias loved the fuel, no knock or detonation.. quite keen to see what the gtr goes like on it.


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm using Maxol E5 for awhile now, find it great on long runs..
No probs with boost or detonation..


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

E 85, all the time! Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

E85 Ethanol mixed with Meth... Its all we got thats affordable here state side


----------

